# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Tina sauvée de la mort cherche nouvelle famille (54)

## ~Mirtille~

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Tina
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 13 ans 
*N° d'identification:* N°SIRET: 51873263100016
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 54 - Meurthe-et-Moselle
*Situation :* En refuge/fourrière
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 03 83 43 01 48





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 200 




 Tina vient de la fourrière de Bethune qui était surchargée, le refuge a accepté de la prendre sous son aile, comme beaucoup d'autres d'ailleurs.

Au premier abord Tina n'est pas très avenante, je vais même dire, pas très sympathique. Enfin, surtout derrière les barreaux car en dehors de son enclos elle est plus posée.
Oui donc, la première fois qu'on voie Tina, elle aboie, grogne, montre les dents et s'énerve un peu beaucoup, de quoi refroidir les visiteurs du refuge ! 
Pourtant, Tina est loin d'être le "monstre" qu'elle parait. J'irais pas jusqu'à dire qu'elle est adorable mais ... ce n'est pas une mauvaise Chienne, il faut juste de la patience, de la douceur et un peu de fermeté. Tina n'est pas le genre de Chien qui aime tout le monde, elle aime les personnes qu'elle connait, les autres elle s'en moque du moment qu'ils ne viennent pas l'asticoter. En même temps c'est normal non ? Vous, vous aimez toutes personnes que vous croisez dans la rue ? Vous seriez content qu'un imbécile vienne vous voir et vous tripote sans prendre le temps de faire connaissance ? Bin moi j'aimerai pas !  
Pour Tina, il faudra une famille stable, ayant l'habitude des Chiens. Beaucoup de calme, Tina n'aime pas l'agitation, ça l'énerve. Pas de geste brusque, elle n'aime pas non plus. Il faudra être patient et doux, mais aussi ferme car Tina vous mènera à la baguette si vous êtes trop gentil.
Tina s'entend parfaitement avec les autres Chiens mâles et femelles.

Alors ? Une famille prête à accueillir Tina ? 

*Refuge du Mordant
Route de Villey St Etienne
54200 VILLEY ST ETIENNE
03 83 43 01 48*

----------


## saïma

Elle a une bonne tête ! J'espère que qq craquera sur elle et surtout s'impliquera dans son éducation !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina s'est bien améliorée ! Elle ne grogne plus derrière les barreaux.  Elle est plutôt contente lorsqu'elle voit du monde, elle se dit qu'elle  va aller se promener.

----------


## saïma

Merci beaucoup pour ces bonnes nouvelles ! Elle est jolie avec ses oreilles dressées !

J'espère que tout aille bien pour elle et qu'elle trouvera une famille

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina est toujours au refuge. Agréable en promenade, elle ne tire pas en laisse.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina s'est vraiment bien améliorée ! Elle ne gronde plus à tout bout de champ (mais reste méfiante), elle est paisible et sympa. 
Elle reste une très bonne gardienne.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina attend toujours une famille.

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina est toujours au refuge !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Un petit up pour Tina qui attend toujours une famille !

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina attend toujours au refuge du mordant

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina est toujours au refuge. 
Quand on gagne sa confiance, Tina se révèle affectueuse, attentive, obeissante et douce. Elle a tissé un lien très fort avec une bénévole du refuge, elle nous montre ainsi son plus beau visage et nous prouve qu'elle peut être une Chienne de compagnie agréable. 
Tout est dans la douceur avec Tina, il ne faut pas la brusquer, même lors des séances papouille : toujours être doux avec elle.
Tina a tout de même ses têtes, il y a des personnes qu'elle n'aime pas dès qu'elle les voit, quand à d'autre (et heureusement c'est la majorité des cas) elle leur laisse le bénéfice du doute et attend de connaitre avant de juger l'humain qui se trouve devant elle.

Et en prime une petite vidéo que Tina : https://youtu.be/aCxIPjaTzms

----------


## saïma

Bonne chance ma belle, qu'un quelqu'un voie tes qualités !

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## vivibichon

tina est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up pour Tina

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina est toujours au refuge

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## vivibichon

toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Petit up pour Tina qui attend toujours

----------


## saïma

Une petite photo pour cette page ?

----------


## Cojo

Avec toutes ces améliorations,elle devrait trouver une famille.Quand quelqu'un vient peut-être la présenter et la valoriser pour que les gens ne regarde pas simplement l'apparence.
Parfois,cela fait tilt dans la tête des gens.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina est toujours au refuge

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina est toujours là

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up pour Tina

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina attend toujours une famille  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina est toujours au refuge !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina attend toujours une famille !

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina est toujours là

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina est toujours là, elle attend qu'une famille pose les yeux sur elle

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

On oublie pas Tina !  ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up pour Tina

----------


## saïma

Une page entière sans photo.
Peut-être cela aiderait d'en mettre une ?

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je n'en ai pas de nouvelles ... Mais en voici des belles  ::

----------


## saïma

Je souhaite sincèrement que qq craque sur elle ! Elle mérite de trouver une famille ! ::

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Oui elle le mérite vraiment.
Malheureusement elle n'attire pas les regards ....

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je remonte pour Tina  ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina est toujours au refuge

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Je remonte pour Tina

----------


## ~Mirtille~

Tina est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## ~Mirtille~

up

----------


## France34

TINA a-t-elle trouvé une bonne famille adoptive ?

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour TINA !

----------


## France34

Toujours pas adoptée, TINA ?

----------


## France34

Qui a des nouvelles de TINA ?

----------


## France34

Personne ne sait ce qu'est devenue TINA ?

----------


## Melodie14000

::  ????

----------


## Melodie14000

Des nouvelles svp  ::

----------

